# Makes me ill what Trump, Israel and SA is doing to Iran



## Penelope (Jan 2, 2018)

Human rights, yes Trump and Pence we are on it, talk about human rights and Saudi Arabia, oh well we can overlook them, after all they use the Petro Dollar.

Destruction for Israel and SA never ends.


----------



## TNHarley (Jan 2, 2018)

The protests in iran are trumps fault?


----------



## gipper (Jan 2, 2018)

If the war profiteers don't get their war with Iran, they will go after NK or maybe China and Russia.

This is what empires do.  

Could 2018 be the year of another world war?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jan 2, 2018)

How in the hell is what is happening in Iran Trump's fault?

Good grief


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 2, 2018)

It greatly amuses me, that the people who hate BLM, SJW, Antifa, and other lefty loons who riot and loot here on the streets in America.

Are the same people who are cheering for the anti-government anarchist students who are rioting on the streets of Iran.   ......


----------



## TNHarley (Jan 2, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> It greatly amuses me, that the people who hate BLM, SJW, Antifa, and other lefty loons who riot and loot here on the streets in America.
> 
> Are the same people who are cheering for the anti-government anarchist students who are rioting on the streets of Iran.   ......


Are they protesting the SL?


----------



## TNHarley (Jan 2, 2018)

I heard on the radio Iran was threatening the death penalty..


----------



## Taz (Jan 2, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> It greatly amuses me, that the people who hate BLM, SJW, Antifa, and other lefty loons who riot and loot here on the streets in America.
> 
> Are the same people who are cheering for the anti-government anarchist students who are rioting on the streets of Iran.   ......


Don't worry, the Shia are the good Muslims and will break free of their ayatollahs' oppression.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 2, 2018)

Hilarious...Trump haters only a few months ago were going on about how he is increasing the hard liners in Iran....but wait...the hard liners are losing big.... Trumps fault!!!


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 2, 2018)

Penelope said:


> Human rights, yes Trump and Pence we are on it, talk about human rights and Saudi Arabia, oh well we can overlook them, after all they use the Petro Dollar.
> 
> Destruction for Israel and SA never ends.



at to HUMAN RIGHTS  ----IN SAUDI ARABIA-----you got something about which to complain? 
I am a little yankee girl------thru and thru.     I ain't almost nevah been anywhere.   -------but I did
encounter lots of  THEM FOREIGNERS right here in the USA.       Lots of Iranians----over the
past 50 hears   ON THE RUN   (from Iran)       Some Saudis in the good ole-USA   in school and
post grad training-------NONE ON THE RUN------none complained of  "HUMAN RIGHTS VIOLATIONS"
back home    --------Lebanese do,  Syrians do,  Egyptian copts and jews do------but not saudis


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 2, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> The protests in iran are trumps fault?



no STOOPID------da joooos done it


----------



## TNHarley (Jan 2, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > The protests in iran are trumps fault?
> ...


probably


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 2, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> It greatly amuses me, that the people who hate BLM, SJW, Antifa, and other lefty loons who riot and loot here on the streets in America.
> 
> Are the same people who are cheering for the anti-government anarchist students who are rioting on the streets of Iran.   ......




nope----different people


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 2, 2018)

btw--------does anyone here know what sort of nauseating things Trump and Israel or DOING TO
Iran?.      The word on the street where I live.......... from the  few Yemeni expats is  ----IRAN 
IS DOING IT TO US


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 2, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> I heard on the radio Iran was threatening the death penalty..


Good for Iran.   ...   

Wish we would do the same here with BLM and Antifa.  ....


----------



## TNHarley (Jan 2, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > I heard on the radio Iran was threatening the death penalty..
> ...


such an islamic thing to say


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 2, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > I heard on the radio Iran was threatening the death penalty..
> ...



how?      you want to throw a whole bunch of little old black demonstrating
ladies off of HIGH MINARETS?


----------



## BulletProof (Jan 2, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > I heard on the radio Iran was threatening the death penalty..
> ...



I'd be happy if the government would hold the American terrorist groups BLM and Antifa to the same standards as any right-wing group.


----------



## BulletProof (Jan 2, 2018)

Congress needs a law that requires full public disclosure of US activities to destabilize foreign regimes.  Of course, I would expect such a law to require reporting after the fact, maybe well after the fact, as long as it's reported.

We need to shine more light on Zionist cockroaches.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 2, 2018)

BulletProof said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...




what standard is that?


----------



## Penelope (Jan 2, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > I heard on the radio Iran was threatening the death penalty..
> ...



Yes spoken like a true Sunni.


----------



## dani67 (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## Penelope (Jan 2, 2018)

dani67 said:


>



What's up Dani67, is all ok, or do you want a regime change ,do you agree with the protestors?


----------



## MaryL (Jan 2, 2018)

All those chickens are coming home to roost. Times change, and Iranian leadership is stuck in a revolutionary backwater.


----------



## miketx (Jan 2, 2018)

Penelope said:


> Human rights, yes Trump and Pence we are on it, talk about human rights and Saudi Arabia, oh well we can overlook them, after all they use the Petro Dollar.
> 
> Destruction for Israel and SA never ends.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 2, 2018)

Dani-----take no chances


----------



## yiostheoy (Jan 2, 2018)

Penelope said:


> Human rights, yes Trump and Pence we are on it, talk about human rights and Saudi Arabia, oh well we can overlook them, after all they use the Petro Dollar.
> 
> Destruction for Israel and SA never ends.


Iran is the second-most corrupt regime in the world, second only to North Korea.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 2, 2018)

does anyone out there in Cyber-space know what   the USA and Israel are DOING to Iran
which could possibly BOTHER anyone or make our dear penny  "sick"?


----------



## Penelope (Jan 3, 2018)

yiostheoy said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Human rights, yes Trump and Pence we are on it, talk about human rights and Saudi Arabia, oh well we can overlook them, after all they use the Petro Dollar.
> ...



And yet Sunnis flew planes into our buildings, all sunnis.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 3, 2018)

Penelope said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 3, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > yiostheoy said:
> ...




what is your point?     Sunnis did it.    The only reason that there appears to be less Shiite terrorism than sunni terrorism is that the number of sunnis in the world is approximately ten times the number of shiites.     For the
nature of shiiite terrorism ask any expat Yemeni in the USA-------from the land that the Shiite pigs have soaked
in sunni blood.   Sanaa---the capital of SUNNI Yemen, is now a dead city compliments of "Shiite pacifism"  
Seems like SOMEONE has bought into Shiite propaganda.    The first muslim I knew well -------more than 50
years ago was a Shiite--------no pacifist he


----------



## dani67 (Jan 3, 2018)

Penelope said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


sorry for bad english.im drunk.
i dont know like you. i dont know who is protester?im not sure
ahmadinejad?!!!!!!!!
khamenei said ... shit about ahmadinejad. two days later  boom..........
21 people died based on news .
where? 90 % of them killed  in  small city like toyserkan or  ....
 im iranian and i  never heard about this cities before....
small city 30000 population
. im iranian and im in shock.
btw just wait. no protest anymore until friday


----------



## dani67 (Jan 3, 2018)

dani67 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > dani67 said:
> ...


friday 100%


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 3, 2018)

dani67 said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Friday-----Islamic holy day of prayer--------good guess.     C'mon dani----tell us the GOSSIP-----
is it really only 20 dead in the current unrest?


----------

